# Weekly competition 2009-21



## AvGalen (May 22, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' U2 R U' F R' U2 
*2. *F' U2 F' R' U R' U2 R U' F' 
*3. *F' R' F R' F2 R U2 F' R U' 
*4. *U R F' R2 F R F' U F2 U' 
*5. *R F2 U R' F R2 U' F' U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' U2 B2 L U2 L' D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R' D F' U L B U' F2 R F 
*2. *F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U' R' B' U2 F' R2 U' F R2 B2 U2 F' R' 
*3. *L' U2 R F2 R2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 B R D R U F R2 F' L2 U' R 
*4. *F2 R2 D R2 D2 U B2 U L2 B U B2 U' L2 U F' L B2 D B' 
*5. *B2 D2 R U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 F' U R2 D' B' U F R2 U L' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 B2 Rw' D2 U L' R' B F Rw2 D' Uw' R Fw' D2 Uw B Uw2 B' Fw' F' Uw2 L2 B D' B' D' 
Uw2 Fw L' Rw U R D2 L' Rw R2 B F' D'
*2. *D' U R' Fw Uw' U L Rw' Uw2 U L' Rw' U F2 Rw2 B' L R Fw D2 U' F2 R' Uw' R' Uw2 L2 Uw' 
Rw' D2 Uw Fw2 Uw R B U B' L2 R' Uw2
*3. *F2 Rw B2 Fw' D R' B2 R' Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw' U2 L R' U2 F Rw' R B Rw' R D2 Rw2 R B2 F D2 F2 
R2 Uw L Fw' L2 B' Rw2 Uw B F L
*4. *Rw' Uw' B L Uw R2 U' Fw2 F U2 L U B2 Fw L2 B Rw2 U B2 R' Uw2 L2 Fw2 R' B' Fw2 F U2 Rw 
B2 Uw' B' Fw Rw2 B F2 Uw Rw F' Rw
*5. *Uw B2 Rw' R2 Fw' L R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 B F Rw Uw B Fw' D' Fw2 F' R2 Fw' U' Fw2 L B F2 Uw' 
U2 Rw2 F2 R2 D' B2 Rw2 R B2 L' R2 B D

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' Lw' F Uw' L' Fw2 Rw2 B L Uw L2 Rw2 Uw L2 Lw R' D' Bw' Fw2 D R' Uw L' Lw2 F2 L2 R 
D L2 Lw' U2 L' R' B2 Bw2 Fw Uw Fw L2 Rw2 D' Uw B Dw Lw Bw2 U' B' D U' Rw2 R D' B' U2 Rw2 Uw U' 
Lw2 Dw2
*2. *U2 B' Fw' Dw Uw' B2 R Fw' D B F' D' Uw' L R2 B2 F2 D' B2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw R F Rw Fw2 Rw2 B2 
Fw' F Lw2 F' Rw2 R Uw' R2 Dw Fw Dw' Lw F D' Bw Fw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 U' R Uw2 B Rw' R2 B Fw D Lw Dw' 
Bw F2
*3. *Dw2 L2 Fw2 D Dw U L Rw Fw' D2 Dw U R F' Dw2 U2 L2 Bw' Uw Bw R2 B Fw' D2 Rw' U Lw2 U B 
Bw2 Fw' F' R' D Bw2 L Lw Rw' Bw2 Lw D2 Dw Uw' F Uw F2 D' L D2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 D' Dw' Uw U' B Bw Uw' 
R
*4. *Uw2 U L' Lw Dw2 Uw U' Bw2 Lw Uw2 R2 B Bw2 D Dw Lw' Bw Lw B' U L D' L Bw' L2 Rw B2 Bw2 
Uw2 L2 Uw2 L Bw' R' Bw2 D2 Dw L2 Rw' F' Rw U2 Bw2 D' B2 Fw2 L2 Rw Dw' R Uw2 Bw2 D B Fw' U2 L R2 
Uw' U2
*5. *D' Bw Fw2 Uw2 F Dw' U2 Rw2 D2 U2 Bw' Dw' Bw' Lw' R Bw Dw L2 Bw2 D R2 B' D Fw2 R2 B' 
Dw' Uw' Bw2 Uw' Bw' Fw' L D' Fw D2 Fw L2 R2 B' L' Rw2 B2 D L Rw' R Dw2 U2 L Rw' B Dw' R' U2 L2 
D Dw U' R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 B 3F2 U2 F2 D 2U' 2R R' 2U' 3F2 2U2 F2 D2 3R 2R2 B' 2U B 2L2 D' R 3U2 2B F U' 2B2 
D2 3F' 2L2 U2 3F' 2F' 3U2 2B' D2 2F 2L2 U2 3F 3U' 2B 3U 2R2 U' 3R' F 2D' 3U' 3F 2R' 2B2 2D' 2L' 
3F2 F 2D2 2U2 2L' D 2D' 3R' 2B2 F 2L' R2 B 3F 2U2 2F' 3R 2U' 2B2 2F2 2D2 3R R 2B D 3F
*2. *2R' 2D L2 R2 3U2 2B 2L 2R' D 2B 2L2 2R2 R' U' 3R2 R 2F2 U' 3F2 F' 3U' 2L F 2U' L2 2B' 
3F2 2R R' U 3F D2 3R2 D2 2L2 2B' 2L2 B D' B' 3F2 L 2B L2 F2 2U' 3F F2 2U' U 2R2 2F2 L' 3F' 3R2 
U L 2B 3U2 2R 3F2 R2 B2 R' 3F L' 2L' 3F' 2F D 3U' 3F2 2F2 2U 2R B 2R 2D2 2B 2U
*3. *U' 3R D2 2L' 2B' 3F2 3R 2R' R' B' L 3R F' 2D2 2F2 L 3R 2R2 U' 2F' L2 2F2 F2 2L F2 L' 
2R2 D 2U' 3R' 2F' L' 2L 3R2 2R' D' B 2B2 R2 D2 U' 2B' 3F2 F' 2L2 F2 D2 2R2 D' 3F 3U' B' 2F R' B 
2B2 2F2 3R' 2R B2 2D 2R2 R2 D L 3R' 2B2 R2 B' 2F F' 2U B2 2U B D 3U2 2L' 3U U2
*4. *2D2 B 2B2 F 2D' B' 2L D2 3U' 2U2 B' 3F2 3R' B F' L' 3F2 2D' 2B' L 2F D 2D 3U 3F2 3R' 
B' 2U2 2B2 2U2 2L F 3U' R' 2D 3R 3U' U2 B 2L 2F 2L 2B' U 2B2 2L2 D2 R 3U2 R' 2D' L U2 R' D2 2F 
3R' 2D2 3U2 U 2F L' 2B2 F2 2L' 3F 3U' 3F 2U' L 2U L2 2B 2L2 D2 B2 D2 2B 3F 2U2
*5. *2R2 F2 R2 2B' L2 2R2 2D 3U R2 B 3U2 3F2 D2 B 2R R2 U' L2 2B F' 3U' R 2D' 3U' 3R D 2D 
B' 2F F2 3U2 2L 2B2 2U 2B R2 D 2L U 3F U2 B2 2B2 D 3U' B' L' 2L 3R 2F2 2L 3R' 2D2 U2 2B D 3U 
3R2 3F' 2U L2 R2 2D' B 2U2 F2 3U2 R2 2B2 3F' 2F 3U2 3R2 2U' F L' D2 F' D' 2F

*7x7x7*
*1. *R B2 3B' R 3D2 L 2F2 2D 3U 2U2 L' 3R2 D' 2L' D 2B' 3B L' D2 3B F L2 3U2 2F 2L2 2U' 3R 
U R2 2B2 2L' 2U 2B' 3F' R' 3D 2F 2D2 2L 3B D 2U2 U 2L' 3U2 3L' 3D 2L' 3L' 2B' 2R' 2D2 3U' R' B' 
D' 2D 3D2 2U2 3R2 2R R 2D U2 R U 3B' R 3B U' F 2L' 3D' 2L 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U U2 3F' 2F' U2 2B2 3B 
3D' 3U2 2B' F 3U' 3B 3F' 2D2 2U' 2F 2D' B' 3B 2D' 3B' 3U'
*2. *B' 3U 2F' D' 3R 2U' 2F2 3D2 2U 3L 2B2 3D' 3F2 2D2 3D2 3B2 2D2 2F' R 2U2 F' 2L' 3L' U' 
3R2 R 2F 2L2 2B2 3R2 2F 3D L D' 2D' 2R 3B' 3U2 2U2 B2 3F' F2 2R B' 3R 2R 3D 3U 2U' 2B2 D2 3U' 
L2 3L2 F 2U B' 2F 3L' B L' F2 3D 3U' 2R 3F2 3U' 3L 3R2 3B' 2D2 2U2 L 2L2 3R2 D 3B' 3F2 2F' 2U' 
F2 L' 2R R2 U2 2F 3L2 U 2R2 B2 3D 3L U' 2B2 3R' B' 2F 2L2 3U 2R'
*3. *3U2 U2 3R 2U' 3F' 2F' D2 3U 2B2 2L' 2B 3F2 2R2 F2 3R 3B' L' 3L 3B 3L 2U U F2 L F' 2D' 
3D' 2U' L 3L D' 3U 3B' R B R' D2 2D2 3D' F2 2U 2R2 D' 2U' U' B' 2L2 2D 3B' 3D2 3L' 2B2 3B' 3L' 
B' R B' 2D 3B' F2 D2 2D' R2 U B2 F' 2L' 3F2 2L 3R' R D' 2L2 B 3B 2F' F' R' 3D' L 2L' B2 3B2 2U2 
2F2 3U' 3F2 3R 2F2 2L D 2L 3B 2F' F2 L' 2D2 2R' R2 D2
*4. *3D' L' 3D 3U 2L' 2B L' 3D2 B' 3L D 2D 3D' 3R' 3B2 U' R F' U 3B' R2 3D2 2L' 2R' 3U' B' 
2U 3R B' 2R2 2F D2 3U' R' B2 2B2 3B 2U2 3B 3L' 2U' B' 3R2 B2 2B 2U2 2B2 3B' 3L' B' 3F2 F2 2L' 
B2 2D2 3L 2B2 2D 3U B2 2U' 3B 2D2 R2 2D 3L 3D B F' 2U2 2R' R' D2 3R2 2U' 3L 2D 2B 3B 2F' F' U 
R2 D 3U' 2R' R' 3U2 B' 3F F L 3F2 U F' L' 3R D2 3U' L'
*5. *3F' U2 B2 U2 2B 3F' 3D2 3L2 3D' 2U 2B2 3L2 3F 2F' F' L2 2R' 2D2 3D U 3L' D F2 2R2 2B' 
3L' 2R2 2U2 2L2 3L' 3U' U2 F 3U' 2U 2L2 2B' 3F2 2F' F 2R B 3U 2F 2R' 2D' U' B2 U 3R2 2U L' 3D 
3U2 R' B' 3F F2 2L' 3F' R 2F' 2D2 3U2 B' D 3F2 F D2 2U' B 2F F2 2D2 2U U' 3R2 F2 2D' R 3F' U 
2L' B' 3R' F2 2L2 B' F 2L' 3L' 3F 2L2 3L' 2F2 2U U2 B' F 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F R2 U2 R' F U2 
*2. *R F U2 F' R F' U F R' 
*3. *R' F' U' F U' F R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U2 R U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F' D L' D U L' D2 B' L' F 
*2. *B2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 R' D2 U' R' F2 L' D2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 
*3. *D L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 L B F2 D' L' D2 U R' B' F' R2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F' L' F R2 U Fw2 D' Uw' L B2 F R B2 U B' Uw2 F L2 B' D Uw F2 Rw' R' U R D' U' Fw' 
R' Uw' B2 D2 B' R' Fw' L R D'
*2. *U L' Rw2 R D' B2 Rw' B2 F2 D2 B Uw' Fw' U2 Fw2 R' F2 D B' F' U R2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' 
Rw D' L2 U2 R F2 Rw' R2 B' Fw' R Uw2 R'
*3. *Fw2 L2 F D F2 Rw Uw' R2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 R' Uw' B Rw' Fw' F Rw Uw Fw' L Rw' Fw2 F R' D' Uw2 
U2 Fw' F2 L D L' Rw R B Fw U Rw' Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw Lw2 Rw' B' Dw2 Rw2 D' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 R U2 Rw B U2 F' Uw R U B2 Bw2 Fw 
F' L2 R2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 R' B' Dw2 U' Bw Dw' B' R B' L U' B' Fw Dw2 Uw' B' F2 Uw2 R2 B' Rw2 Bw' Uw2 
L' F' R' B' Bw2
*2. *L Dw' L2 Rw' Uw' U' Lw Dw' R Uw B2 L Lw Fw' Lw2 U2 L' B2 F2 Rw Dw2 U' Bw F' Dw2 L U 
Rw Uw R2 B2 D Uw' Lw2 R2 F' R2 Fw2 F2 D2 U L' Uw' B2 U' Lw' D2 R' B2 U' L Lw2 Rw' D' Dw2 Lw Rw' 
F2 U' L2
*3. *Uw' L2 Uw Bw D' F' Uw2 Lw' D' Uw2 U R D2 Rw D' Uw2 L' F2 Lw R' B' Dw' Rw R2 D2 L Rw R 
Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 Uw' F2 Lw B2 F' Dw Uw Bw' Fw F2 U L2 Uw Lw' Rw' B2 Bw' Dw2 L' B' L' Lw R' U B2 
Uw2 Bw' R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U' F2 D B U L D F D2 R B2 U' L F' U2 
*2. *U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 R U' B L D U L2 R2 U L' F U2 R2 
*3. *U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 R2 D F D2 B2 R2 U' B F2 
*4. *R2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L F U2 F' R2 F R B2 L2 D' R' 
*5. *U2 L D2 L' F2 R B2 L' R' D2 U' B2 L2 R U' B L' R' F D2 L2 
*6. *U2 R U2 R2 B2 R D2 R2 F2 L' D2 B L' R' F2 D R2 F D B2 D 
*7. *D2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 B R U F D' B U B' L' R2 
*8. *D' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 B' R F2 D' L' B2 R B' L F' D' 
*9. *F2 R U2 L D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 B' R' B L2 R D R' U' R2 U' L' 
*10. *L B2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D B2 L' U L U L2 F' L' R' U2 R2 
*11. *R B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R' U2 F R' D' U F2 L' 
*12. *F2 R' U2 R U2 L2 F2 L B2 R' B' U' L D' R D' L' U2 R2 F D2 
*13. *D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 R D2 L' R2 B F' L' D' R' U' B2 F D L' 
*14. *D' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D L' D L2 F R D2 R F' 
*15. *R2 D2 U2 F2 L F2 L B2 F2 D2 L B R' D' B F' U B2 R' D U 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L R2 B2 U2 R D' R2 U' R2 F U' L' B F' L' R 
*2. *L B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 U2 R F2 L' B' L D B' F U' B2 L' 
*3. *U2 L F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B' L' B2 R' D U B' R U R2 
*4. *D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 D R D U2 B' F2 L D2 F' U2 L' F2 R 
*5. *D2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 B L F L2 U2 F' R D B2 U2 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' B2 L' F2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R B' D' L' U' B' U2 F R B2 U' R' 
*2. *D R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U L2 R U F L' D F' D2 B' L' D' 
*3. *R2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D U F' L' B' L2 R' F2 U2 B R' B' 
*4. *D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L U2 B2 R' D L D' L2 F' R D2 L U R' F R2 
*5. *B2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 U R' U L F R' B2 R U F D' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 D B' R' D' R 
*2. *L' D2 L D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' F2 D' F D2 F' U L U' F 
*3. *B2 U L2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' U B2 R B' R U2 F' U R D' U' 
*4. *B2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 D' F R' D' F2 U B2 F R' B' R 
*5. *L2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R B2 L2 U2 R' D B L R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F R' F' U' R' B2 U B2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 U' R F2 U2 F' U' 
*3. *L2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U L2 F R B L2 U' R' D2 B2 U' 
*4. *Fw' Uw R D Uw' B' R' Uw U' F2 D' Fw' D Uw F2 Uw2 B2 L B U F' D' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' D U2 L 
D U Rw' D' L' Uw2 F' D2 B' Fw F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R F2 R' U F' U R2 F2 U 
*3. *R2 U2 L' B2 F2 R F2 D2 R' D2 U2 B' R B' F2 R' F D' B2 F2 
*4. *B' D B R' U R U' B Uw2 Fw L' Uw2 Fw F Rw' Uw' L2 R2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw F' Rw' D F2 D2 B R2 
D2 L2 Rw' R Fw2 D F U2 F U' B
*5. *Uw2 B' Bw2 L' R' F' D2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 R2 Fw' D2 Rw2 U2 Rw D Lw F2 Lw R2 D' U' L B' 
L' Fw' R Dw Fw' L2 Rw' D U B Uw Fw U' Rw' B2 R' D' U2 Fw L' R U' F' Dw Uw' L2 R' B U R2 D' B2 
Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 
/ UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / 
UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / 
UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / 
UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU 
u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R' U L U' R L' U L R U' R B u' r' b' 
*2. *U' R U' L U' R' L' R U' R' U L' B u' r 
*3. *U R L' U' R' B' U' B U' L U' B' r b' 
*4. *R U' L R' U L B L' B' L' R' u' r' l' b' 
*5. *U' R' L R' U L' R' U L B L B' L U' R' L' B u r l 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (0,6) (3,3) (6,1) (0,3) (6,2) (3,0) (4,1) (2,0) (4,1) (0,5) (0,3) (-2,5) (-
2,4) (0,4) (6,2) (0.0)
*2. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (6,5) (0,3) (6,0) (-5,4) (0,5) (3,0) (3,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-
2,2) (6,4) (1,2) (-3,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,2) (1,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (0,1) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) 
(-3,1) (6,4) (0,3) (-1,2) (0,3)
*4. *(-3,6) (0,3) (1,3) (5,5) (6,0) (0,1) (6,0) (0,4) (2,1) (0,2) (6,3) (4,1) (0,2) (2,2) 
(3,4) (4,0) (0.0)
*5. *(0,-4) (3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (3,3) (-3,0) (6,2) (-2,4) (-2,0) (4,2) (4,4) (2,2) (-4,2) 
(0,2) (0,2) (-4,0) (0.0)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 22, 2009)

Simon Westlund:

*2x2:* 3.66, *3.26*, *5.95*, 4.38, 5.31 = *4.45*

*3x3:* 14.44, *13.00*, 13.31, *17.55*, 13.86 = *13.87* - OMG! PB  First sub 14 avg of 5! (non rolling)

*4x4:* *1:15.09*, 1:04.81, 1:10.55, 1:11.38, *59.39 *= *1:08.91*

*5x5:* *2:31.94*, 2:14.39, 2:29.31, 2:15.49, *2:00.77* = *2:19.73*

*6x6:* 4:59.78, 5:13.02, *5:57.97*, *4:51.19*, 4:57.03 = *5:03.28*

*7x7:* *9:23.47*, 8:59.55, *7:52.44*, 8:16.61, 8:32.02 = *8:32.06*

*2x2 BLD:** 57.17*, *23.27*, 25.03 = 23.27 - Second was easy..

*3x3 BLD:* 3:11.27, *2:51.11*, *DNF* (2:04.28) = *2:51.11* - Third would've been PB but 2 corners were flipped.

*Multi BLD:* 0/3 17:63 = *0 points* - Argh! Slow and no successes 

*3x3 OH:* 29.83, 39.83, *40.72*, *29.73*, 32.28 = *33.98*

*3x3 WF*

*3x3 Match the scramble:* *2:08.45*, *1:21.55*, 1:49.89, 1:26.02, 1:35.78 = *1:37.23*

*3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35* U' B L2 D2 F' R D2 R' F L' F' L F2 D F D' F' R L' F' R' F L z2 y R2 D' F U' F U F' D R2 B U' B' 

2x2x2: U' B L2 (3)
2x2x3: D2 F' R D2 R' (8)
3rd: F L' F' L F2 (13)
4th: D F D' F' R *F' R' F* (21)
OLL: *F' R F* L' F' R' F L (29)
PLL: z2 y R2 D' F U' F U F' D R2 B U' B' (41)

*bold* cancels. 41-6=*35*


*2-4 Relay:* *1:33.78* (DP)

*2-5 Relay:* *3:42.58*

*Magic:* 1.73, *2.03*, 1.72, 1.61, *1.48* = *1.69*

*Megaminx:* *1:30.66*, 1:40.19, *1:40.95*, 1:35.08, 1:39.78 = *1:38.35* - Bad..

*Pyraminx:* 6.02, 5.97, *5.12*, 9.03, *9.19* = *7.01* - last two ruined it.

*Square 1:* *56.74*, 33.64, 32.53, *27.86*, 38.45 = *34.87*


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 22, 2009)

*2x2:* (5.19), 7.88, 6.75, 8.96, (9.03) = 7.86
_Bit worse than I expected  I wanted sub 7.50. damn lockups on my ES. 5th was bad. 3rd was nice_

*3x3:* (26.60), 21.59, (17.78), 22.60, 23.66 = 22.62
_Amazing! My 2nd best average (best was done at German Open 2009) 3rd was awesome (J-Perm)._

*4x4:* 2:28.12, (1:54.83), (DNF), 2:29.31, 2:29.06 = 2:35.50
_Worst average, that a human ever has done so far._

*2-3-4 relay* = 2:35.88
_splits: 2: 6.xy - 3: 29.xy - 4: 2:00.xy / No parity on 4x4, awfull 3x3 and PLL skip on 2x2. 
LOL ^^ 0.38 seconds slower than my 4x4 average xDD_

*Pyra:* DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
_PB average. ^^ No, first was regular DNF, 2nd would be my PB but Timer did not start -.- _
*
3x3 fmc:* = 48 moves
*x-cross: U B2 U2 B' L2 [5]
F2L2: (z2) U F' U F [4]
F2L3: U2 B' U' B U2 L U' L' [8]
F2L4: U' L' U' L [4]
OLL: (y2) F R U R' U' F' (y') R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' [15]
PLL: U' (y2) R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' [12]
*
_Wow, that's amazing!!! Found this in exactly 30 minutes!! Last week I did 51, and now sub50!!! I am so happy!! This solution is perfect for me  And I love the scramble so much!!! _


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 22, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 24.27, (30.81), 28.42, 25.81, (14.65) = 
(no progress on the 2x2 - as expected with no practice!)
*3x3x3:* (38.86), 40.64, (57.75), 46.08, 54.86 = 
(1.PLL skip, 5.timer wouldn't stop!) 
*4x4x4:* (4:37.93), 3:52.42, 4:28.13, 4:06.77, (3:38.14) = *4:09.11*
(back on the Eastsheen after using a DX Meffert's clone for the past week)
*5x5x5:* (6:53.43), 6:38.34, 6:06.81, 5:19.96, (5:14.48) = *6:01.70*
(With new V5 - getting used to it - it's big!)
*6x6x6:* (23:34.88), 14:50.82, (11:32.56), 13:41.17, 15:55.26
(V-Cubes have just arrived so I did this one first as my intro to the 6x6. Pretty embarrassing! On a couple I forgot about relative positioning of centres and spent a long time trying to remember how to repair them before giving up and breaking edges! On the final solve it popped)
*7x7x7:* 18:24.00, (19:30.10), 17:20.99, 17:48.01, (15:28.07) = *17:51.00*
(Breaking in new V-Cube 7 with bandaged thumb!)
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 2:14.27, (2:43.72), 2:18.50, (2:00.76), 2:41.48 = *2:23.75*
(an improvement on last week but I still have no OH algorithms so I'm using a beginners' LL)
*Megaminx:* (5:37.47), (7:09.17), 6:26.72, 6:44.40, 6:47.09 = *6:39.40*
(not very inspiring - mf8 popping like crazy!)
*3x3 Match the scramble:* (11:01.59), (4:45.63), 5:43.74, 6:07.99, 6:01.69 = *5:57.81*
(my mind just doesn't work like this!)


----------



## Faz (May 22, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.26, 3.22, (2.69), 4.03, (5.28) = *3.50*
Didn't really take advantage of the easy scrambles.
*3x3:* 10.72, (11.91), (10.11), 11.83, 10.88 = *11.14*
Booya!
*4x4:* 59.92, 54.45, 56.14, (50.02), (1:04.52) =* 56.84*
Average
*5x5: *(1:33.72), (1:51.19), 1:47.67, 1:44.81, 1:41.48 = *1:44.65*
Bad
*Sq1:* (18.45), 24.17, 33.98, 29.95, (46.89) = *29.37*
Nice SD
*3x3OH:* 23.83, 24.39, 23.83, (26.48), (19.62) = *24.02*
Great
*234: 1:11.05*
Nice.
*2345:* = 3:13.25
Bad bad bad
*Megaminx:* 1:28.50, 1:29.12, (1:20.97), 1:38.89, (1:39.38) = *1:32.17*
Nice.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 22, 2009)

3x3: 12.89, (14.63), 12.77, 11.92, (10.58) = 12.53
Very good  PLL skip on the 10.

2x2: 4.44, (3.36), 3.97, (5.06), 4.93 = 4.45
The second and third were OLL skips. And I just noticed that I just got the same average as the other Simon 

4x4:

5x5: (1:56.69), 2:05.78, (2:18.51), 2:05.98, 2:05.65 = 2:05.80

234:

OH:

Sq-1: 26.82, (28.73), (22.36), 23.62, 25.12 = 25.19
Ooo, nice  This is about 2 seconds quicker than my normal average 

FMC: Wow this looks easy this week


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 22, 2009)

3x3 22.91 21.21 28.58 31.04 23.24
Pretty sucky averge


----------



## byu (May 22, 2009)

*2x2*
(8.16), (7.35), 7.94, 8.12, 7.88 = 7.98

*3x3*
17.63, (18.92), (16.21), 16.98, 17.05 = 17.22

*4x4*
1:32.16, 1:30.19, (1:35.36), (1:21.12), 1:30.36 = 1:30.90

*5x5*

*6x6*

*7x7*

*2x2 BLD*
3:12.19, 3:35.16, DNF = 3:12.19
This was done with BH... I'm really bad at it.

*3x3 BLD*
DNF, DNF, 1:40.18 = 1:40.18
BH corners on first two... I didn't want a DNF result, so I just used TuRBo on the last one.

*4x4 BLD*
DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF

*5x5 BLD*

*3x3 Multi*
1/2 in 5:35.16, 0 points

*3x3 OH*
(46.19), (50.12), 45.36, 47.19, 48.12 = 46.89

*3x3 WF*
7:35.12, (7:29.18), 7:40.12, (7:45.19), 7:42.88 = 7:39.37

*3x3 MTS*
(2:15.36), 2:24.62, 2:19.35, 2:17.54, (2:25.76) = 2:20.50

*3x3 FMC*
48 moves

F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F R' F' U' R' B2 U B2

X-Cross: B L2 U2 B U B' U z2 (7)
F2L #2: L U L' U L U' L' (7)
F2L #3: U2 F' U F U' F' U' F (8)
F2L #4: U2 L' U' L (4)
OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (10)
PLL: F U2 F' U2 F R' F' U' F U F R F2 U (14)

Solution (with cancellations): B L2 U2 B U B' U z2 L U L' U L U' L' U2 F' U F U' F' U' F U2 L' U' L F R U R' U' R U R' U' U F' U2 F R' F' U' F U F R F2 U (48)

*2-4 Relay*
2:12.19

*2-5 Relay*

*Square-1*
59.36, (1:05.12), (54.96), 57.19, 1:01.19 = 59.24

I'm listing the events that I will compete in if my V-Cubes come before the comp ends.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 22, 2009)

3x3: 17.46 (16.18) 17.30 16.98 (17.94) = 17.25 *Ok.*
2x2: 3.68(CLL) 3.84(Ortega) (3.00(CLL)) 5.62(Ortega) (6.90(Ortega)) = 4.38 *PB! First sub-5 average. Easy scrambles though.*
3x3OH: 34.66 30.02 33.06 (35.34) (26.82) = 32.58 *Ok.*
4x4: (1:22.28) 1:11.76 (1:01.66) 1:08.70 1:17.36 = 1:12.61 *All had double parity. That's 20/20 parities last 2 weeks...*
3x3FMC: 42 moves

*U B R B' F R2 D2 F' E' F D2 F' E R B' R B2 U' B' U x z' U R B L U L' U B' U R' y R U R' U R U2 R' U R2 D2


Premove U2 L2 to understand.

X-cross: U
F2L #2: B R B' F R2 F' .
F2L #3: R B' R B2 U' B' U
ZBF2L: x z' U R B L U L' U B' U R'
COLL: y R U R' U R U2 R' U
Premove undo: R2 D2
Insert at .: F D2 F' E' F D2 F' E
F' F before insertion cancel.

I'm really happy with this one, even though it's sup-40 on such an easy scramble. The solve felt really smooth.*
3x3BLD: DNF 3:01.62 DNF = 3:01.62 *Ok.*
2x2BLD: 1:20.00 53.62 DNF = 53.62 *Ok.*
Pyraminx: (8.18) 11.54 8.98 8.98 (15.22) = 9.83 *Good.*
5x5: (1:46.64) (2:08.74) 1:58.64 2:02.34 1:56.00 = 1:58.99 *Good.*
Square-1: 48.50 53.94 (55.22) (40.34) 41.46 = 47.97 *Nice.*
3x3MTS: (1:23.18) 1:01.98 1:10.68 1:08.06 (58.90) = 1:06.91 *I should start practising this. This is something I seem to be really good at *
2-3-4: 1:31.72 *Good. Double parity as always.*
2-3-4-5: 3:40.10 *Ok.*
Megaminx: 1:57.54 (1:57.72) 1:56.82 (1:34.82) 1:42.64 = 1:52.33 *1:34 owned.*


----------



## Kidstardust (May 22, 2009)

*Kidstardust*:

*2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
Clock:*


----------



## Txarli (May 22, 2009)

Txarli
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 30 moves*
Scramble: F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F R' F' U' R' B2 U B2
Solution: U' B L2 D2 F' R D2 R' F L' F2 L F' R' D' R2 F' R' F B D R D' R' D R D' R' B' D

Explanation:
2x2x2: U' B L2
2x2x3: D2 F' R D2 R'
3rd pair: F L' F2 L F'
F2L: R' D' R2 F' R' F
OLL: B D R D' R' D R D' R' B' D

Time: 10min


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves*
Scramble: F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F R' F' U' R' B2 U B2
Solution: R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R' L U R' U R U2 L' U' B U R' B2 R' B' R2 U2 L F R2 U F' L

Using inverse scramble: B2 U' B2 R U F R F' L2 U R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F2
2x2x3: L' F U' R2 F' L' U2
3x cross: R2 B R B2 R
4th pair: U' B' U (15 move F2L!)
OLL: L U2 R' . U' R U' L'
PLL: R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2

Comment: I found this with just one minute left. I was terribly disappointed because I knew there wasn't time to look for insertions; I still had to invert the solution. I got it done with about 30 seconds to spare and then started looking for an insertion. After about 2 minutes, I found this at the .:
R' D' R U R' D R U'
which would have taken me down to 28 moves.  Definitely the first time I've ever been disappointed with a 31 move solution! This scramble is so easy, I'm a little afraid I might come in last place with 31 moves!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 22, 2009)

You forgot I'm competing.


----------



## Edmund (May 22, 2009)

2x2
4.02
solves: (3.54), 3.67, 4.18, (4.20), 4.13
comment: same as last week
cube: white eastsheen

3x3
17.63
solves: 17.29, 17.80, (21.84), 17.80, (13.23)
comment: 13 is real nice and nonlucky, i also got 2 of the same times which i always think is cool. whatever average tho

OH
33.87
solves: 33.01, (32.90), (DNF), 33.76, 34.86
comment: decent. dnf i dropped the cube and forgot and picked up with both hands.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 22, 2009)

*FMC:* 26 moves: D' R2 D U' F' U' F U' L2 D R' B' D B R2 D' F' R' B R F R D R' D' B'

scramble: F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F R' F' U' R' B2 U B2

explaination:

2x2x3: D' R2 D U' F' U' F U' L2
decided to make the easy 1x2x3 and it paid of in the form of some f2l pairs.

F2L: D R' B' D B *R' D' R'*
this took the longest time, and was rather frustrating, but I'm very happy with how it turned out.

OLL: *R D R'* D' R'. B R2 D R' D' B'
the bold cancels 5 moves 

insertion: insert R F' R' B R F R' B' at the . to cancel another 5 moves 

I'm pretty happy with all the cancellations, I was excited when I found that skeleton because I would probably get under 30 (which I haven't done in quite a while). I was even more excited when I found that awesome insertion, because everything I found before that led to a 30 move solution. I predict 3rd place, maybe 2nd this week. I think despite this easy start it might be tough to get sub-25 on it. Who knows though, in the past I've thought I'd seen it all, but Guus and Mirek blow my mind yet again.

Also, check out premove L2 for some laughs.

@Mike: Thats an awesome solution, I should have checked the inverse scramble. Shame you ran out of time though, missing 28 moves by just 2 minutes is just brutal.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> @Mike: Thats an awesome solution, I should have checked the inverse scramble. Shame you ran out of time though, missing 28 moves by just 2 minutes is just brutal.



Yeah, I was almost ready to cry. So far 31 moves gets you 3rd place out of 4. I'd like to think that most people will try this one when they hear how nice it is. I wonder if I'll finish in the top ten?


----------



## Sa967St (May 22, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.14 *
13.12, 12.83, 13.49,(14.63), (12.47)
comment: wonderful!!

*3x3x3OH: 31.87*
32.08, 30.61, 32.92, (33.55), (29.23)

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:14.29*
2:43.81, DNF [2:01.28], (2:14.29)

*4x4x4: 1:09.44*
(1:03.99), 1:05.68, 1:09.80, 1:12.84, (1:21.39)
_comment: PB average _

*5x5x5: 2:05.66*
2:09.10, 2:05.13, (1:59.16), 2:02.75, (2:10.42)

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:30.21*
2x2x2: 8.xx
3x3x3: 14.xx
4x4x4: 1:07.xx

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:34.19*
2x2x2: 7.xx
3x3x3: 14.xx
4x4x4: 1:06.xx
5x5x5: 2:06.xx

*megaminx: 2:25.33*
2:26.18, 2:20.37, (2:16.06), 2:29.14, (2:39.97)
_comment: 3rd solve= PB single_

*square-1: 50.14*
46.53, (42.19), 47.76, 56.13, (58.21)


----------



## guusrs (May 22, 2009)

FMC: R2 U2 R' U' R' U B2 R B R' U B' R' F' U2 F U F' U' F U R B' L2 (*24*)
Woooow, I liked the free (pseudo) 2x2x2 block!
turn pré-scramble move B' L2 to understand: 
2x2x3 block: R2 U2 R' U' R' (5)
F2L: U B2 R B R' B' (11)
LL: B U B' R' F' U2 F U F' U' F U R (22)
correction B' L2 (24)
still 30 minutes to go........
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2009)

guusrs said:


> FMC: R2 U2 R' U' R' U B2 R B R' U B' R' F' U2 F U F' U' F U R B' L2 (*24*)
> still 30 minutes to go........



Heh. Figured.

All we need is a scramble like this at Worlds and Jimmy's impossible record is toast.


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2009)

Wow!!!!!
Awesome solutions, David, Guus, Mike, and Txarli!
I'm going to try this soon. I'll also be waiting for amazing solutions from Baian and Mirek.
I average in the low 30's so I fear that if I'm unlucky this week, I might not even make top 5.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 23, 2009)

2-3-4: 3:02:10 first one.
2: 12.66, 9.62, 17.14, 12.34, 13.30 = 13.01. Not really into 2x2 so I'm still LBL
3: 36.98, 33.46 45.30 38.42 30.10=36.85 I was lazy today and didn't really pay attention
4: 2.43.28 2.19.46 1.47.36 2.08.58 2.25.46=2.16.83. Got a PB.


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2009)

So far I have R2U2R'U'R')BLUL'U2B'UB'U'BUBU for 18+2 move F2L. I'll see if I can get something better later.

R2U2R'U'R')UB2UBUBU'B'U'B'RB'R2U'RUR2FRF'R
Another possible skeleton that would probably be a 34 move solution. If I can't sub-Woner (which I probably can't this time), I'll DNF.

Best F2L I've ever found with a crappy LL:
R2U2R'U'R')UB2RBR'B')
Premoves B'L2
I don't even know this OLL.

Wow!
B'L2(F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F R' F' U' R' B2 U B2 )R2U2R'U'R')UB2RBR'B')LFUF'U'L'U2
20 move solution if only there wasn't 2 flipped corners... I hate this case, I could never figure out how to avoid it.

This R2U2R'U'R')UB2RBR'B')BUB'U'B'RBR')BLU'L'ULU2L'U'LUL'U'B'U
34 moves for now with B'L2 premove.

Yet another decent skeleton:
R2U2R'U'R')UB2RBR'B')F'U'FUFR'F'U'RU'R'U2RU2
I'm not bothering to look for insertions, it would only be like 31 moves if I find a good insertion.

I guess this is my fail week. I always screw up on easy scrambles. I liked Jimmy's scramble better, at least I got a 29 on that after a short time.

Ok, I give up. Result is 34. I noticed that Guus found the same start. It was rather obvious and a very good one. Congrats to him for knowing so many algs! Even more amazing if he figured that LL out intuitively! I tried to do that for a while and I just couldn't get it. Funny that on a good scramble, I get a below average result.

Congrats again to everyone for finding such great solutions! There were just too many good beginning to explore here. I couldn't decide on a good block.

Mike,
Compete in the fmc.mustcube.net contest this week! Nice signature! It will bring you good luck! Already 31 is a bad solution for you. What's next? Sub-25?

Guus, 
I have that alg list you gave out a while ago saved some where. I guess I should take a look at that soon. Scrambles like this motivate me to learn full 1LLL, but I don't know about that kind of dedication. Getting better at block building and getting faster at scrambling are probably much more important.


----------



## guusrs (May 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Ok, I give up. Result is 34. I noticed that Guus found the same start. It was rather obvious and a very good one. Congrats to him for knowing so many algs! Even more amazing if he figured that LL out intuitively! I tried to do that for a while and I just couldn't get it. Funny that on a good scramble, I get a below average result.



Baian, 
That LL alg was a combination of an 8 move and a 10 move LL-alg with 5 moves cancelling in between and 2 moves at the beginning. I figured out on the fly by just applying all 6, 7 and 8 move algs with 2 moves cancelling and checking what was left. Used 10 minutes for this step.
Gus


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 23, 2009)

Hehe... That's Wuqiong Fan you're talking to, not Baian Liu


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2009)

guusrs said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I give up. Result is 34. I noticed that Guus found the same start. It was rather obvious and a very good one. Congrats to him for knowing so many algs! Even more amazing if he figured that LL out intuitively! I tried to do that for a while and I just couldn't get it. Funny that on a good scramble, I get a below average result.
> ...



Thanks. Which algs were they?
I tied you on fmc.mustcube.net last week and you still don't know my name?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> You forgot I'm competing.



And I! ^^ and it will be 50 or 60+


----------



## Edam (May 23, 2009)

*2x2 *- (8.56), 15.43, (19.83), 18.02, 15.90 = *16.45*
awful
*3x3* - (19.78), 21.41, (24.31), 24.11, 23.75 = *23.09*
nice. 
*5x5* - 2:56.97, (DNF), (2:51.63), 3:04.19, 2:56.31 = *2:59.16*
*7x7* - 9:43.86, 9:10.15, 10:38.24, ..., .... =
will finish this later, got distracted during 3rd solve and it ruined the time.

*pyraminx* - (26.58), 243.52, (15.45), 20.14, 19.80 = *21.49*
havent practised in a long time and it shows. 

*magic* - (1.46), 1.38, 1.30, 1.41, (1.28) = *1.36 *
pretty nice, matches the UK NR


----------



## guusrs (May 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Thanks. Which algs were they?
> I tied you on fmc.mustcube.net last week and you still don't know my name?



1000 excuses Wuqiong. I mixed up you Chinese guys.
The algs are 
(1) B U B' R' F' U' F R (8)
(2) R' F' U' F U F' U' F U R (10) (my speed alg for 4 twisted corners)
Gus


----------



## fanwuq (May 24, 2009)

guusrs said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Which algs were they?
> ...



Wow! I actually know both algs. I just didn't think of using both of them in such a combination. How did you know?
I got 32 moves this week at fmc.mustcube.net. It was a really strange solution for me. I guess I will see your solution tomorrow.


----------



## Gparker (May 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Funny that on a good scramble, I get a below average result.



Haha, dont you mean above?  Below average is good 

But nice solution anyway  Ill probably end up coming way behind you!


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 24, 2009)

*Alifianto Adi*

*2x2x2* : 9.97, 10.05, *7.48*, *11.03*, 8.89 = *9.64*

*3x3x3* : *28.61*, 25.77, *24.30*, 25.06, 26.33 = *25.72*

*4x4x4* : 2:31.83, 2:29.78, 2:35.73, *2:17.33*, *2:45.11* = *2:32.45*

*3x3x3 BLD* : *2:55.17*, 3:02.97, DNF. Best = *2:55.17*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 24, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho said:


> *Alifianto Adi*
> *3x3x3 BLD* : *2:55.17*, 3:02.97, DNF. Best = *2:55.17*


Isn't that a new PB?


----------



## cmhardw (May 24, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (14.79) 15.13 (16.87) 15.08 16.57 = 15.59
3x3x3_bld: 1:34.31 DNF 1:38.54


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 24, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> alifiantoadinugroho said:
> 
> 
> > *Alifianto Adi*
> ...



Yeah you're right


----------



## fanwuq (May 24, 2009)

Gparker said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Funny that on a good scramble, I get a below average result.
> ...



Below average quality. Below average rank. Below = inferior


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Yeah, I get what Gparker means though. You try to get as low score as possible so below average could also mean that you did it in less moves than average..


----------



## Escher (May 24, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy

2x2
(3.36), 3.38, 4.07, (4.56), 3.58 = 3.68
Hmph, I hate having to use ortega.

3x3
11.64, 13.66, (11.04), (18.04), 14.70 = 13.33
Grr, every solve sup 14 had a pop... antisune and pll skip on the 2nd 11.xy tho, making up for an awful f2l


----------



## cuBerBruce (May 24, 2009)

*Fewest Moves: 36 moves*

Solution: U' B L2 D2 F' R D2 R' F L' F2 L F' R' D' R D' R' D R F' D' R' D R D B D' F D2 B' D B D2 B' D2
Comment: I do not look at other people's solutions prior to working out my own solution. I worked out my solution within a continuous 1-hour period.

Explanation (cancelling moves parenthesized):
2x2x2 (with inserted move to help the next step): U' B L2
2x2x3: D2 F' R D2 R'
F2L minus 1 slot: F L' F2 L F'
F2L: R' D' R D' R' D R
OLL: F' D' R' D R (F)
PLL (J-Perm): (F') D B D' F D2 B' D B D2 B' D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> *Fewest Moves: 36 moves*
> 
> Solution: U' B L2 D2 F' R D2 R' F L' F2 L F' R' D' R D' R' D R F' D' R' D R D B D' F D2 B' D B D2 B' D2


That's very close to my original solution, before I tried the reverse scramble. I also had 36 moves at that point (about a half hour in). I don't have my notes to compare with, but I remember it ended on a J perm with a cancellation! Very surprisingly close.


cuBerBruce said:


> Comment: I do not look at other people's solutions prior to working out my own solution. I worked out my solution within a continuous 1-hour period.


Me too, for what it's worth. I always do it in a continuous 1 hour period so I'm in practice for official competitions. I suspect everyone on here knows they can trust both of us on this, though.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 25, 2009)

2x2- (4.58), 4.84, (6.13), 6.00, 5.61 = 5.48 ok
3x3 - (14.65), 16.83, 17.28, (18.06), 17.36 - 17.16 good
4x4- (1:25.94), 1:15.59, (1:08.83), 1:16.68, 1:14.13 = 1:15.47 really good
5x5- (2:22.71), (2:50.71), 2:31.15, 2:41.25, 2:38.38 = 2:36.93 I haven't done 5x5 in a while
pyraminx 21.90, 25.11, 22.31, 14.77, 26.78 = 23.11 first time doing this 
master magic- (5.69), (4.02), 5.08, 4.78, 4.36 = 4.74 new MM not good yet
magic -(1.21), 1.13,1.15, 1.21, (1.09) = 1.16 new magic not good yet


----------



## Mirek (May 25, 2009)

*FMC*
R2 U2 R' U' R' L' B L B2 L' U R U' L U R' B' U2 R B F2 U B' U' F2 R' B' L2 (*28*)

Pre-scramble moves B' L2,
f2l: R2 U2 R' U' R' L' B L B2 U ^B' (11)
all but 2 corners: U2 R B U B' U' *R' , 
insert at *: U B U' F2 U B' U' F2
and at ^: U' L' U R U' L U R' 

Sooo many options! I struggled with the last layer here. Gus may handle it better. Actually, this was my back-up solution in about 15 minutes. One hour is short for exploring so many good options at the start. I should have done better, though.
I just checked what Gus had and it was the very same last layer. I was very close to do it intuitively but I missed the right move somewhere. As I have different 6th-10th move from Gus, I would have a better cancellation:
R2 U2 R' U' R' L' B L B2 U B' _ B U B' R' F' U2 F U F' U' F U R _ B' L = R2 U2 R' U' R' L' B L B2 U2 B' R' F' U2 F U F' U' F U R B' L (23)
:-( 
Anyway, many did very well with this friendly scramble. Nice solutions, guys!


----------



## Mirek (May 25, 2009)

*FMC*

My later attempt (that doesn't count for this contest) on the inverse scramble was interesting. 
Scramble invesly.
2x2x3: F D2 F' L R D' R' D L (9), 
f2l: B2 U B U B' U' (15)
OLL skip
PLL: R2 B R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 (*25*)


----------



## gavnasty (May 25, 2009)

3x3x3
19.46, (17.10), (20.97), 19.71, 19.89
Average: 19.69

3x3x3 OH
36.03, 42.07, 38.07, (34.35), (43.45)
Average: 38.72

5x5x5
(DNF), 4:36.88, 4.36.96, (4.01.11), 6:09.00
Average: 5:07.61

I just totally forgot an algorithm for that first 5x5x5 solve. On that 4th one, I almost broke 4 minutes, but I had like a 10-second PLL, which was dumb.

3x3x3 Match the Scramble
2:42.33, 2:14.89, (1:24.29), (4:15.52), 2:09.77
Average: 2:22.23


----------



## marineasalia (May 25, 2009)

Marine Asalia

*2x2:* 13.66, 9.47, 11.59, 6.89, 10.98 = average of 10.68

*3x3:* 19.55, 16.34, 19.09, 19.16, 19.70 = non rolling avg. of 18.77
nice !!

*4x4:*


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 25, 2009)

*3x3x3*
21.38, 18.69, (22.65), (18.24), 21.68= 20.58
*2x2x2*
(9.78), (5.12), 7.35, 5.57, 6.65= 6.52
*Pyraminx*
18.52, 15.26, (14.82), 16.36, (19.86)= 16.71
*4x4x4*
2:06.27, 2:09.24, (2:28.32), (2:01.69), 2:05.89=2:07.13


----------



## guusrs (May 25, 2009)

Mirek said:


> I just checked what Gus had and it was the very same last layer. I was very close to do it intuitively but I missed the right move somewhere. As I have different 6th-10th move from Gus, I would have a better cancellation:
> R2 U2 R' U' R' L' B L B2 U B' _ B U B' R' F' U2 F U F' U' F U R _ B' L = R2 U2 R' U' R' L' B L B2 U2 B' R' F' U2 F U F' U' F U R B' L (23)
> :-(


Nice improvement Mirek, I forgot to check other ways to finish F2L in 11 moves! In the remaning 30 minutes I checked other starting moves but didn't get anything shorter.

Gus


----------



## Gparker (May 25, 2009)

Garrett Parker

2x2: 4.83, 3.27, (2.80), 4.44, (5.61) = 4.19
Comment: What the? i suck at 2x2, i still use ortega with like 3 clls

3x3: (15.05), 16.23, (21.20), 17.72, 18.80= 17.58
Comment: good, 2nd one was OLL skip, could have been sub 14 but i failed at recognizing the Y perm


----------



## ender9994 (May 26, 2009)

*2x2:* 14.56, 10.00, 13.86, (7.30), (15.12)..... 12.81 average

*3x3:* 25.09, 19.61, DNF, 27.75, (19.55).....24.25 average


----------



## ManasijV (May 26, 2009)

3x3x3: 18.46, 17.18, (19.63), 19.08, (15.64)
Average : *18.24*
Comment: Yes!!!! Non lucky 15.64. The 3rd solve was crap.(Messed up one pair but still sub-20) I hadn't timed my solves for some time and I think I've got significantly faster  

3x3x3 OH: 42.00, (34.31), (43.40), 39.34, 41.30
Average : *40.88*
Comment: Failed to be sub 40  Maybe next time. 

3x3x3 BLD: 3:19.09, 3:21.37(DNF) , 2:45.47 
Best of 3:* 2:45.47 *

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: U' B L2 D2 F' R D2 R' F L' F R F' R' F2 L F' B D B' D' B' L B L' (z2) U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U
*39 moves*
Comment: My first attempt ever and I don't think I would have started if there was no 2x2x1 block


----------



## pjk (May 27, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*Clock:* (25.32) 27.58 31.21 (37.81) 26.90 => Avg: 28.56
Practiced for about an hour and a half so far, so good enough.


----------



## JustinJ (May 27, 2009)

*3x3*: 20.02, 24.66, (16.49), (29.73), 20.38 = *21.69*

Crappy, but no warmup.

*2x2*: 4.67, (6.17), (3.86), 6.14, 5.80 = *5.54*

Actually OK, but I'm not happy with it.
*
Pyraminx*: 8.55, (6.56), 9.06, 8.19, (10.67) = *8.60*

Pretty good.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 27, 2009)

Mats B

*2x2:* 20.48 32.34 21.20 46.02 14.02 = *24.67* 
*3x3:* 86.66 55.70 53.91 56.98 54.12 = *55.60*
*4x4:* 3:22.69 4:26.04 2:53.34 3:29.88 3:12.66 = *3:21.74* PB
*5x5:* 10:40.75 7:57.77 9:21.37 7:46.86 8:36.65 = *8:38.60* PB with 59 secs
*2x2BLD:* 40.37 42.93 61.75 = *40.37* 
*3x3BLD:* 2:45.46 DNF DNF = *2:45.46*
*4x4BLD:* 14:01, DNF (11:52), DNF (12:14) = *14:01*
second one bad but the third was only two centers off and would then have been < NR
*5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF =* DNF*
Bad, no try was close

Multi I will wait and check how many Mike does


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 27, 2009)

I will not be home until Saturday, so no results (from me at least ) until then.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Multi I will wait and check how many Mike does



I bet, he wanted to do the same ^^


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2009)

Yes said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Multi I will wait and check how many Mike does
> ...



No worries, Mats - I only got 1 point this week.  I tried 11; it didn't go well.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2009)

Yes said:


> *
> 3x3 fmc:* = 48 moves





byu said:


> *3x3 FMC*
> 48 moves



yay, byu... I'm as good as you this week


----------



## Escher (May 27, 2009)

I just looked at this weeks scramble and thought I might as well give it a go. It took me about 5 minutes to work it out, and about 10 to work out the ELL on the B face 

Scramble: F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F R' F' U' R' B2 U B2 

Solution: U'BL2D2FR'FR'F'R'F'R2FDRDR'F'D'FD'F'D2FR'LBRL'D2R'LBRL' (36)

Explanation:
U'BL2 (one cross edge + 2x2x2 block)
D2F (make 2 pairs)
R'FR'F' (insert one)
R'F'R2F (insert next and last cross edge)
DRDR' (finish f2l with nice case)

= 17 move f2l, which ain't bad

CLL - F'D'FD'F'D2F 24
ELL - R'LBRL'D2R'LBRL'D 36 

= 19 move LL 

I didn't look for any insertions or cancellations or anything, I might do later but I don't think there really are any unless I change the f2l considerably. I've currently used up 16 minutes and I don't actually have time to finish the hour right now, so we'll see what happens later


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 8.34, 6.72, 9.33, 23.11, 9.25 = *8.97*
*3x3x3:* 30.71, 29.86, 25.11, 23.75, 26.41 = *27.13*
*4x4x4:* 1:44.16 (O), 2:03.36 (OP), 1:57.88 (OP), 2:00.69 (OP), 1:38.08 = *1:54.24*
*5x5x5:* 2:57.53, 2:38.46, 2:37.84, 2:40.36, 2:39.80 = *2:39.54*
*6x6x6:* 7:06.94 (P), 4:48.17, 6:09.15 (O), 5:09.30 (O), 40:59.64 (21:44) = *6:08.46*
Comment: On the first solve, I messed up the centers completely and had to solve them twice. I actually had a 7x7x7 solve this week faster than this one.  The BLD solve was a pretty big surprise; I messed up memorizing the wings and had to start over, and yet I got it right. I totally didn't expect it to be solved. I love when that happens! 
*7x7x7:* 8:29.10, 7:45.24, 7:05.30, 7:24.03, DNF (56:07.71, 26:00) = *7:52.79*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 2 inner X centers; I used the wrong piece during execution, even though I was thinking of the correct letter.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 37.71, DNF, 59.41 = *37.71*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:05.46, DNF (1:48.21), 1:50.25 = *1:50.25*
Comment: Second one was off by 3 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:20.56 (3:42), DNF (11:30.24, 5:33), 8:35.52 (3:36) = *8:35.52*
Comment: Second one was off by 3 corners and 3 centers.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (17:26.72, 9:01), DNF (19:39.87, 9:54), 18:48.78 (9:57) = *18:48.78*
Comment: First one was off by 3 corners; second one was off by 5 corners – 2 twisted, 3 out of place.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/11 = 1 point, 60:00.00* (36:25 memorization)
Comment: I was too slow memorizing, and realized I was in trouble, so I went ahead without reviewing all the cubes at the end. I missed cubes 1, 2, 5, and 6 because of this; I couldn’t remember the edges on 1 and 2, or the corners on 5 and 6. For cube 8, I missed 2 edges and 2 corners; I had parity but missed an edge when memorizing, so I couldn’t solve it. Very disappointing. I’m not ready to give up yet, though – maybe I’ll try this again next week. I think if I just hurry, I can do it. I was being too relaxed this time.
*3x3x3 OH:* 52.84, 51.53, 45.90, 48.33, 56.72 = *50.90*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:30.83, 1:59.78, 1:47.77, 2:02.38, 2:03.61 = *2:01.92*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:29.61, 1:46.40, 1:19.71, 1:33.81, DNF = *1:36.61*
Comment: The last one had 2 edges flipped in the LL, so DNF.
*2-4 relay:* *2:28.86* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *5:57.33* (OP)
*Magic:* 2.00, 2.02, 3.06, 2.09, 1.78 = *2.04*
*Master Magic:* 4.27, 4.34, 5.59, 4.72, 4.41 = *4.49*
*Clock:* 22.77, 20.78, 26.31, 17.66, 20.80 = *21.45*
*MegaMinx:* 3:00.28, 2:52.47, 3:06.71, 2:41.56, 2:43.00 = *2:51.92*
*Pyraminx:* 25.68, 11.55, 19.65, 18.88, 19.02 = *19.18*
*Square-1:* 1:18.27 (P), 1:03.36 (P), 58.72, 57.20, 52.93 (P) = *59.86*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## cookingfat (May 27, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* (7.53), (14.16), 9.46, 9.86, 8.93 = *9.42*
bad

*3x3x3 :* 26.25, (25.88), (30.02), 29.88, 26.86 = *27.66*
last one was a PLL skip. 

*4x4x4 :* 2:20.34, 2:10.66, (2:37.63), 2:20.86, (2:08.46) = *2:17.29*
last one was a PLL skip as well. 

*5x5x5 :* (5:29.69), 4:50.50, 5:00.05, (4:30.55), 5:29.06 = *5:06.54*
fourth was a PLL skip.

*2x2x2 BLD :* 1:18.91, DNF, DNF = *1:18.91*

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
DNF again. 

*3x3x3 Match :* 2:26.80, (3:00.63), (2:16.47), 2:28.80, 2:44.90 = *2:33.50*
bad

*2-3-4 relay : 2:57.43*

*2-3-4-5 relay : 8:29.90*

*Pyraminx : * 22.69, 16.03, (8.78), (35.94), 20.31= *19.68*
nice single, but check out the inconsistency. 

*Square-1 : * 2:44.46, 3:04.21, (4:50.34), (2:23.03), 3:08.38 = *2:59.02*


----------



## DavidWoner (May 28, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.14, 2.62, 2.89, 5.45, 3.59 = *3.54*
good
*3x3:* 16.34, 12.52, 18.25, 15.03, 14.00 = *15.12*
meh
*3x3oh:* 33.81, 34.83, 35.41, 32.40, 35.22 = *34.62*
meh
*3x3FMC:* 26 moves, see earlier post
*4x4:* 59.66 OP, 1:06.69 OP, 1:03.53 OP, 58.36 O, 59.25 P = *1:01.81*
ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?
*5x5:* 2:10.36, 2:02.36, 2:05.56, 2:08.65, 2:02.41 = *2:05.54*
I need to practice this
*sq1:* 20.77 , 22.46, 18.77, 19.61, 18.41 = *19.72*
nice, good turn speed, fluid solves.
*pyra:* 10.58, 10.03, 7.97, 8.88, 10.72 = *9.83*
meh
*clock:* 8.44, 8.66, 8.43, 7.50, 8.46 = *8.44*
bad solves, good SD
*2x2BLD:* DNF, 27.34, 41.02 = *27.34*
*3x3BLD:* 3:25.65, DNF, 4:52.71 = *3:25.65*
*4x4BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Still around 35 minutes (don't remember exact time). I made some serious mistakes on centers which messed up the edges, but I felt a lot more confident that was I was doing during edges was correct.
*MultiBLD:* 0/2(9:36) = *zero points*
2 flipped edges on the first and a0 points 5 cycle on the second. I tried rushing a bit this time and it didn't really work.
*Magic:* 1.57, 1.48, 1.65, 1.72, 1.63 = *1.62*
*MasterMagic:* 4.09, 4.27, 4.03, 5.08, 4.66 = *4.34*
This one's kind of fun  Hopefully I can get down to about a 3-3.50 global avg.
*2-4 relay:* *1:23.55* P
*2-5 relay:* *3:38.56* P
The 5x5 felt nice and fast, but the rest went a bit rough.


----------



## Jai (May 28, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.56, (3.37), (6.43), 4.38, 4.66 = *4.53*

*3x3: *11.47, 13.53, 12.27, (14.18), (11.27) = *12.42*

*3x3OH:* (25.42), (18.97), 19.23, 19.30, 22.98 = *20.50*

*Magic:* (1.80), (1.45), 1.60, 1.51, 1.47 = *1.52*

*Master Magic:* (5.21), 4.55, 5.01, 4.89, (4.03) = *4.81*

*Pyraminx:* 6.58, 8.05, (5.40), (8.67), 7.68 = *7.43*

A corner broke off of my 4x4, and I don't want to have to use my ES. Also, my ES5 had a huge pop and is now disassembled, and I don't feel like putting it back together (not that long until I get my V5 anyway). About the Magic and MM, I just felt like doing it for once.


----------



## PeterV (May 28, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 11.28, 10.30, (9.56), (14.86), 11.46 = *11.01 avg.*

3x3x3: (33.96), 32.26, (26.47), 31.85, 32.05 = *32.05 avg.*

Magic: 1.53, 1.54, (DNF), 1.84, (1.51) = *1.64 avg.*


----------



## byu (May 28, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I will not be home until Saturday, so no results (from me at least ) until then.



We're using 4c right? Because if that's the case, I can do it.


----------



## AvGalen (May 28, 2009)

Only the 5 real solves
*2x2x2*: 8.02* 5.68* 7.08 *8.52* 6.19 =* 7.10
3x3x3*: *28.44* 19.71 24.19 *18.55* 26.91 = *23.60*
*4x4x4*: 1:29.03 *1:35.38* 1:23.47 *1:17.30* 1:21.88 = *1:24.79
5x5x5*: 2:07.47 2:00.44 *1:46.38* 2:06.52 *2:16.72* = *2:04.81*
*6x6x6*: 4:10.59* 4:27.78* 4:12.93 *4:02.18* 4:24.05 = *4:15.86
7x7x7*: 7:07.68 7:08.07 *6:58.93* *7:40.40* 6:59.03 =* 7:04.93
2x2x2_bf*: *1:12.15* *DNF DNF* = *1:12.15*
*3x3x3_bf*: *DNF DNF 4:59.05* = *4:59.05*
*3x3x3_oh*: *47.43* 38.11 38.09 *33.13* 43.66 = *39.95*
*3x3x3_match*: *1:30.81* 1:18.91 *44.78* 1:30.08 1:03.30 = *1:17.43*
*234-Relay*: *2:16.71
2345-Relay*: *4:09.33*
*Magic*: 2.80 *3.38* *1.53* 1.59 2.11 = *2.17
Master Magic*: *4.08* 5.47 4.09 5.44 *7.27* = *5.00
Clock*: 19.08 18.13 15.81 *13.69* *20.11* = *17.67*
*MegaMinx*: 3:06.78 3:41.80* 3:47.97 3:03.68* 3:08.61 =* 3:19.06*
*PyraMinx*: *20.08* *9.02* 10.84 19.25 11.13 = *13.74
Square-1*: 56.09 1:04.68 *1:13.97* 1:09.65* 47.36* = *1:03.47*

I decided to go for "all or nothing" on blind and match. It gave me a worse performance on average, but a good performance for single

Also, I switched to V5 because I finally got it broken in the way I want it. I like the results, especially that 3rd solve


----------



## byu (May 28, 2009)

*Results for Competition 2009-21 (No Points)*

So, I was having trouble with point calculations, because there are some events that I don't know the number of participation points for (6x6, 7x7, 2-5 relay, etc.) But, I do have the results for each event individually.

I did this by hand, and it took me a long time, so sorry for any inaccuracies I may have made.

*2x2x2*
fazrulz 3.50
Vault312 3.54
Escher 3.68
Edmund 4.02
Gparker 4.19
trying-to-speedcube... 4.38
SimonWestlund 4.45
MTGjumper 4.45
Jai 4.53
waffle=ijm 5.48
Yalow 5.54
luisgepeto 6.52
AvGalen 7.10
Yes, We Can! 7.86
byu 7.98
Mike Hughey 8.97
cookingfat 9.42
alifiantoadinugroho 9.64
marineasalia 10.68
PeterV 11.01
ender9994 12.81
ThatGuy 13.01
Edam 16.45
MatsBergsten 24.67
msemtd 26.16

*3x3x3*
fazrulz 11.14
Jai 12.42
MTGjumper 12.53
Sa967St 13.14
Escher 13.33
SimonWestlund 13.87
Vault312 15.12
cmhardw 15.59
waffle=ijm 17.16
byu 17.22
trying-to-speedcube... 17.25
luisgepeto 17.58
Edmund 17.63
ManasijV 18.24
marineasalia 18.77
gavnasty 19.69
luisgepeto 20.58
Yalow 21.69
Yes, We Can! 22.62
Edam 23.09
AvGalen 23.60
ender9994 24.25
Rubiks560 24.91
alifiantoadinugroho 25.72
Mike Hughey 27.13
cookingfat 27.66
PeterV 32.05
ThatGuy 36.85
msemtd 47.19
MatsBergsten 55.60

*4x4x4*
fazrulz 56.84
Vault312 1:01.81
SimonWestlund 1:08.91
Sa967St 1:09.44
trying-to-speedcube... 1:12.61
waffle=ijm 1:15.47
AvGalen 1:24.79
byu 1:30.90
Mike Hughey 1:54.24
luisgepeto 2:07.13
ThatGuy 2:16.83
cookingfat 2:17.29
alifiantoadinugroho 2:32.45
Yes, We Can! 2:35.50
MatsBergsten 3:21.74
msemtd 4:09.11

*5x5x5*
fazrulz 1:44.65
trying-to-speedcube... 1:58.99
AvGalen 2:04.81
Vault312 2:05.54
Sa967St 2:05.66
MTGjumper 2:05.80
SimonWestlund 2:19.73
waffle=ijm 2:36.93
Mike Hughey 2:39.54
Edam 2:59.16
cookingfat 5:06.54
gavnasty 5:07.61
msemtd 6:01.70
MatsBergsten 8:38.60

*6x6x6*
AvGalen 4:15.86
SimonWestlund 5:03.28
Mike Hughey 6:08.46
msemtd 14:49.08

*7x7x7*
AvGalen 7:04.93
Mike Hughey 7:52.79
msemtd 17:51.00

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
SimonWestlund 23.27
Mike Hughey 37.71
MatsBergsten 40.37
trying-to-speedcube... 53.62
AvGalen 1:12.15
cookingfat 1:18.91
byu 3:12.19

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
cmhardw 1:34.31
byu 1:40.18
Mike Hughey 1:50.25
Sa967St 2:14.29
alifiantoadinugroho 2:32.45
MatsBergsten 2:45.46
ManasijV 2:45.47
SimonWestlund 2:51.11
trying-to-speedcube... 3:01.62
AvGalen 4:59.05
cookingfat DNF

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
Mike Hughey 8:35.52
MatsBergsten 14:01
byu DNF

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
Mike Hughey 18:48.78
MatsBergsten DNF


*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfold*
Mike Hughey 6/11 60:00 1 point
byu 1/2 5:35.16 0 points
SimonWestlund 0/3 17:63 0 Points

*3x3x3 One-Handed*
Jai 20.50
fazrulz 24.02
Sa967St 31.87
trying-to-speedcube... 32.58
Edmund 33.87
SimonWestlund 33.98
Vault312 34.62
gavnasty 38.72
AvGalen 39.95
ManasijV 40.88
byu 46.89
Mike Hughey 50.90
msemtd 2:23.75

*3x3 Match-The-Scramble*
trying-to-speedcube... 1:06.91
AvGalen 1:17.43
Mike Hughey 1:36.61
SimonWestlund 1:37.23
byu 2:20.50
gavnasty 2:22.23
cookingfat 2:33.50
msemtd 5:57.81

*3x3x3 With Feet*
Mike Hughey 2:01.92
byu 7:39.37

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
guusrs 24
Vault312 26
Mirek 28
Txarli 30
Mike Hughey 31
fanwuq 34
SimonWestlund 35
cuBerBruce 36
Escher 36
ManasijV 39
trying-to-speedcube... 42
Yes, We Can! 48
byu 48

*Magic*
waffle=ijm 1.16
Edam 1.36
Jai 1.52
PeterV 1.64
SimonWestlund 1.69
Mike Hughey 2.04
AvGalen 2.17

*Master Magic*
Mike Hughey 4.49
waffle=ijm 4.74
Jai 4.81
AvGalen 5.00

*Clock*
Vault312 8.44
AvGalen 17.67
Mike Hughey 21.45
pjk 28.56

*Megaminx*
fazrulz 1:32.17
SimonWestlund 1:38.35
trying-to-speedcube... 1:52.33
Sa967St 2:25.33
Mike Hughey 2:51.92
AvGalen 3:19.06
msemtd 6:39.40

*Pyraminx*
SimonWestlund 7.01
Jai 7.43
Yalow 8.60
trying-to-speedcube... 9.83
Vault312 9.83
AvGalen 13.74
luisgepeto 16.71
Mike Hughey 19.18
cookingfat 19.68
Edam 21.49
waffle=ijm 23.11
Yes, We Can! DNF

*Square-1*
Vault312 19.72
MTGjumper 25.19
fazrulz 29.37
SimonWestlund 34.87
trying-to-speedcube... 47.97
Sa967St 50.14
byu 59.24
Mike Hughey 59.86
AvGalen 1:03.47
cookingfat 2:59.02

*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*
fazrulz 1:11.05
Sa967St 1:30.21
trying-to-speedcube... 1:31.72
SimonWestlund 1:33.78
byu 2:12.19
AvGalen 2:16.71
Mike Hughey 2:28.86
Yes, We Can! 2:35.88
cookingfat 2:57.43
ThatGuy 3:02.10

*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*
fazrulz 3:13.25
Sa967St 3:34.19
trying-to-speedcube... 3:40.10
SimonWestlund 3:42.58
AvGalen 4:09.33
Mike Hughey 5:57.33
cookingfat 8:29.90


----------



## DavidWoner (May 29, 2009)

uhhh you realize this week's contest isn't over yet right?


----------



## byu (May 29, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> uhhh you realize this week's contest isn't over yet right?





AvGalen said:


> This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## Sa967St (May 29, 2009)

I edited my post a few hours ago and finished doing all the events I had written as DNS. Was it too late? I only see my 3x3x3 average in the results.


----------



## byu (May 29, 2009)

Sorry, I'll update it now. I'm just making this list so that people can see results since Mats won't be here until Saturday.

EDIT: Sarah - updated.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 29, 2009)

byu said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > uhhh you realize this week's contest isn't over yet right?
> ...



Hmm I thought it was 7 days. I think an ammendment should made since Arnaud is not always able to post at the nightchange every week, and the new post date features allow us to make it 7 days to the minute. Either way, I had done the BLD solves and magics before you posted your results, but I did MTS and feet afterwards.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



It IS 7 days. No need for an amendment, the rule is already there.


> If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


Arnaud posted this one very late. byu, you jumped the gun on this. But that's okay, I'm sure Mats will post the corrected results when he's back.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



It was really meant as a joke. But as you tried more than you could handle (this time)
I thought I should do the same, so I scrambled 7 cubes last thing Thursday night 
(yes, I brought all cubes with me in the backpack). But slept bad, then overslept, 
so Friday morning only had 40 minutes to do Multi which made me decide on 4. 
Then tried BH-corners and mixed them up. All in all:
Multi 2/4 = 0 (32:00)
2-4 Relay 4:45.50
2-5 Relay 15:50


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 30, 2009)

*Results week 21*

*2x2x2*(25)

 3.50 fazrulz
 3.54 Vault312
 3.68 Escher
 3.99 Edmund
 4.18 Gparker
 4.38 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.45 SimonWestlund
 4.45 MTGjumper
 4.53 Jai
 5.48 waffle = ijm
 5.54 Yalow
 6.52 luisgepeto
 7.10 AvGalen
 7.86 Yes, We Can!
 7.98 byu
 8.97 Mike Hughey
 9.42 cookingfat
 9.64 alifiantoadinugroho
 10.68 marineasalia
 11.01 PeterV
 12.77 ThatGuy
 12.81 ender9994
 16.45 Edam
 24.67 MatsBergsten
 26.17 msemtd
*3x3x3 *(30)

 11.14 fazrulz
 12.42 Jai
 12.53 MTGjumper
 13.15 Sa967St
 13.33 Escher
 13.87 SimonWestlund
 15.12 Vault312
 15.59 cmhardw
 17.16 waffle = ijm
 17.22 byu
 17.25 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.58 Gparker
 17.63 Edmund
 18.24 ManasijV
 19.27 marineasalia
 19.69 gavnasty
 20.58 luisgepeto
 21.69 Yalow
 22.62 Yes, We Can!
 23.09 Edam
 23.60 AvGalen
 24.15 ender9994
 24.91 Rubiks560
 25.72 alifiantoadinugroho
 27.13 Mike Hughey
 27.66 cookingfat
 32.05 PeterV
 36.29 ThatGuy
 47.19 msemtd
 55.60 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(16)

 56.84 fazrulz
 1:00.81 Vault312
 1:08.91 SimonWestlund
 1:09.44 Sa967St
 1:12.61 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:15.47 waffle = ijm
 1:24.79 AvGalen
 1:30.90 byu
 1:54.24 Mike Hughey
 2:07.13 luisgepeto
 2:17.29 cookingfat
 2:17.83 ThatGuy
 2:28.83 Yes, We Can!
 2:32.45 alifiantoadinugroho
 3:21.74 MatsBergsten
 4:09.11 msemtd
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:44.65 fazrulz
 1:58.99 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:04.81 AvGalen
 2:05.54 Vault312
 2:05.66 Sa967St
 2:05.80 MTGjumper
 2:19.73 SimonWestlund
 2:36.93 waffle = ijm
 2:39.54 Mike Hughey
 2:59.16 Edam
 5:06.54 cookingfat
 5:07.61 gavnasty
 6:01.70 msemtd
 8:38.60 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 4:15.86 AvGalen
 5:03.28 SimonWestlund
 6:08.46 Mike Hughey
14:49.08 msemtd
*7x7x7*(5)

 7:04.93 AvGalen
 7:52.79 Mike Hughey
 8:36.06 SimonWestlund
17:51.01 msemtd
 DNF Edam
*3x3 one handed*(13)

 20.50 Jai
 24.02 fazrulz
 31.87 Sa967St
 32.58 trying-to-speedcube...
 33.88 Edmund
 33.98 SimonWestlund
 34.62 Vault312
 38.72 gavnasty
 39.95 AvGalen
 40.88 ManasijV
 47.17 byu
 50.90 Mike Hughey
 2:24.75 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:01.92 Mike Hughey
 2:07.03 Vault312
 7:39.37 byu
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 23.27 SimonWestlund
 27.34 Vault312
 37.71 Mike Hughey
 40.37 MatsBergsten
 53.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:12.15 AvGalen
 1:18.91 cookingfat
 3:12.19 byu
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 1:34.31 cmhardw
 1:40.18 byu
 1:50.25 Mike Hughey
 2:14.29 Sa967St
 2:45.46 MatsBergsten
 2:45.47 ManasijV
 2:51.11 SimonWestlund
 2:55.17 alifiantoadinugroho
 3:01.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:25.65 Vault312
 4:59.05 AvGalen
 DNF cookingfat
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:35.52 Mike Hughey
14:01.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Vault312
 DNF byu
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

18:48.78 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

6/11 Mike Hughey
1/2 byu
2/4 MatsBergsten
0/2 Vault312
0/3 SimonWestlund
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 1:06.91 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:13.90 Vault312
 1:17.43 AvGalen
 1:36.61 Mike Hughey
 1:37.23 SimonWestlund
 2:20.50 byu
 2:22.33 gavnasty
 2:33.50 cookingfat
 5:57.81 msemtd
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:11.05 fazrulz
 1:23.55 Vault312
 1:30.21 Sa967St
 1:31.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:33.78 SimonWestlund
 2:12.19 byu
 2:16.71 AvGalen
 2:28.86 Mike Hughey
 2:35.88 Yes, We Can!
 2:57.43 cookingfat
 3:02.10 ThatGuy
 4:45.50 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 3:13.25 fazrulz
 3:34.19 Sa967St
 3:38.56 Vault312
 3:40.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:42.58 SimonWestlund
 4:09.33 AvGalen
 5:57.33 Mike Hughey
 8:29.90 cookingfat
15:50.00 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(8)

 1.16 waffle = ijm
 1.36 Edam
 1.53 Jai
 1.62 Vault312
 1.64 PeterV
 1.69 SimonWestlund
 2.04 Mike Hughey
 2.17 AvGalen
*Master Magic*(5)

 4.34 Vault312
 4.49 Mike Hughey
 4.74 waffle = ijm
 4.82 Jai
 5.00 AvGalen
*Clock*(4)

 8.44 Vault312
 17.67 AvGalen
 21.45 Mike Hughey
 28.56 pjk
*Pyraminx*(12)

 7.01 SimonWestlund
 7.44 Jai
 8.60 Yalow
 9.83 Vault312
 9.83 trying-to-speedcube...
 13.74 AvGalen
 16.71 luisgepeto
 19.18 Mike Hughey
 19.68 cookingfat
 22.17 Edam
 23.11 waffle = ijm
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:32.17 fazrulz
 1:38.35 SimonWestlund
 1:52.33 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:25.23 Sa967St
 2:51.92 Mike Hughey
 3:19.06 AvGalen
 6:39.40 msemtd
*Square-1*(10)

 19.72 Vault312
 25.19 MTGjumper
 29.37 fazrulz
 34.87 SimonWestlund
 47.97 trying-to-speedcube...
 50.14 Sa967St
 59.25 byu
 59.76 Mike Hughey
 1:03.47 AvGalen
 2:59.02 cookingfat
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

24 guusrs
26 Vault312
28 Mirek
30 Txarli
31 Mike Hughey
34 fanwuq
35 SimonWestlund
36 cuBerBruce
39 ManasijV
42 trying-to-speedcube...
48 byu
48 Yes, We Can!

*Contest results*

233 Vault312
217 SimonWestlund
206 Mike Hughey
185 trying-to-speedcube...
164 fazrulz
159 AvGalen
134 byu
131 Sa967St
91 Jai
87 waffle = ijm
79 MTGjumper
76 cookingfat
74 MatsBergsten
58 Yes, We Can!
58 Edmund
54 Escher
54 ManasijV
52 luisgepeto
51 msemtd
50 Edam
45 Gparker
45 Yalow
43 cmhardw
43 gavnasty
37 alifiantoadinugroho
28 marineasalia
26 ThatGuy
22 guusrs
20 Mirek
20 PeterV
19 Txarli
18 ender9994
17 fanwuq
15 cuBerBruce
11 Rubiks560
3 pjk


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 30, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Contest results*
> 
> 233 Vault312
> 217 SimonWestlund
> ...



Congratulations David & Simon !!!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 30, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *Contest results*
> ...



Omg! I won 

Thanks Mats 

I might be learning 4x4 BLD and I might get a clock so soon I will get a few more points. 
I think David deserved to win  He got better times than me in so many events


----------



## Escher (May 30, 2009)

*sigh* looks like I'm just going to have become consistently sub 3.5 if I want to win every weekly competition... EG, here I come!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2009)

My 3x3feet and 3x3 MTS results were not counted. By byu's schedule they were late, but according to the correct standards they were on time.

EDIT: Oh no! I think I edited out my feet and MTS times after byu posted his results!  here's what they were:

match: 1:10.90, 1:16.69, 1:20.27, 1:14.11, 1:08.33 = 1:13.90
feet: 1:50.16, 2:02.90, 2:23.97, 2:06.96, 2:11.23 = 2:07.03
great F2Ls but tough LLs. 1:50 was a forced OLL skip.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 30, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> My 3x3feet and 3x3 MTS results were not counted. By byu's schedule they were late, but according to the correct standards they were on time.
> 
> EDIT: Oh no! I think I edited out my feet and MTS times after byu posted his results!  here's what they were:
> 
> ...



aww, does that mean I don't win?


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 30, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> aww, does that mean I don't win?



Yes, sorry about that. 
But now you still have a reason to learn 4x4 BLD


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 30, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > aww, does that mean I don't win?
> ...



Yeah, oh well. I'll win some other week. Practise, practise, practise..


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 30, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > No worries, Mats - I only got 1 point this week.  I tried 11; it didn't go well.
> ...



Wow - I won with 1 point. Sounds like you had fun, anyway.


----------

